# barred midas x female fh



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

hey everyone i was wondering has anyone ever cross breed a Female fh with a Barred Midas.. i just wanna know because im in the process of trying to breed them together .. i release her yesterday and she kind of got that breeding colors. i just wanna know on everyone's take on this.. all comments are welcome..

well here are some pics...
*female.*









*Male*









ps. the female is from paradise
and the male is from jeff rapps.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

where is the spot on that females dorsal fin??

and yes, they have crossbred.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Should be possible. Female can't be too picky, she's already a hybrid!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

does any one have a picture of a barred and fh hybrid.. just curious on how they're going to look.. if it happens.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> where is the spot on that females dorsal fin??
> 
> and yes, they have crossbred.
> [snapback]841561[/snapback]​


heres the picture...


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 15, 2004)

All female fh dont have blotches anyway. And some male fh do .


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Bilbo said:


> All female fh dont have blotches anyway. And some male fh do .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats true but most of the time they are females..


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

gggg


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

gggg


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

gggg


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

gggg


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

gggg


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

gggg


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

gggg


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

gggg


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Im not positive if they can be crossed but I guess its possible since they're both amphilophus..... Thats a sweet looking labiatum grey devil.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

King Snake bob said:


> gggg
> [snapback]1024803[/snapback]​


um...spam much?

as for the cross, i don't see why not. it'd be pretty neat, i got dibs on fry


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

no kidding spam....... 240 posts since may 11th 2005 LMAO

the only good way to tell if its a female is a venting shot OR if it lays eggs but paradise knows his sh*t so if he told you its a female id take his word for it


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> no kidding spam....... 240 posts since may 11th 2005 LMAO
> 
> the only good way to tell if its a female is a venting shot OR if it lays eggs but paradise knows his sh*t so if he told you its a female id take his word for it
> [snapback]1031892[/snapback]​


interesting


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

King Snake bob said:


> gggg
> [snapback]1024803[/snapback]​


dude are you on something man..

anyways yeah she has laid eggs before.. but this was 4 months ago and i was not succesfull .. i mean i had pick up that male FH (OGD) .. you saw it Will. but yeah this was long time ago.


----------

